# What now?



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

i have just graduated from UMass with a degree in Soc (criminal justice) and just took the police exam. I am looking for a job and went for the TSA program, this is a long and drawn out process and i probably wont start for a while. are there any opportunities that could help strengthen my new career?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Try applying for a dispatcher's position.


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

do i just go station to station asking if they need a dispatcher? or do i look in the paper?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Here is a good place to start:
http://www.masscops.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=7


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

And they wonder why recent graduates don't go straight to detective?!?


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah yeah yeah, im just anxious, i hate sitting around doing nothing. it sux and im not making money. im just upset that the test results wont be out til late summer.


----------

